# Firewire capture from camera



## Phishfry (Jun 13, 2019)

Well I decided to drag out some old gear and test FreeBSD IEEE1394 firewire implementation. I must say everything worked without issue.
Using SSH forwarding I just captured some test footage. Capture software has no control of camera. All manual. Regardless it works.






I need to check the video file to see if I have an audio stream. Edit: Looks good. I have 2 channel PCM audio 32khz.


----------

